# Suche 24", LED, 120Hz



## MatMade142 (21. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einen 24" Monitor für Spiele und Filme.
Er sollte LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung, 120Hz, 1920x1080/1920x1200, DVI/HDMI-port haben.
Hersteller egal.

Könnt ihr mir da nen paar gute Modelle nennen oder eine Liste der verfügbaren Modelle schreiben.

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## IconX (21. Mai 2011)

BenQ XL2410T, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.QBE) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals Wohl zur Zeit das beste Modell im erschwinglichen Bereich.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Mai 2011)

Jap der BenQ ist das Maas der Dinge momentan in dem Preissegment!


----------



## MatMade142 (21. Mai 2011)

danke an IconX,hulkhardy1 und ich erwarte weitere empfehlungen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Mai 2011)

Das ist sehr schwer den in dem Bereich gibt es fast nix außer noch den LG hier: *LG W2363D-PF 3D*


----------



## Own3r (22. Mai 2011)

Es gibt wirklich im Moment sehr wenige 120Hz Monitore mir LED. Der beste den es im Moment gibt ist der BenQ.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Mai 2011)

Jo genau aber du musst auch eine Empfehlung abgeben sonst bekommst du auch so einen Anschiss wie ich!


----------



## TRG (25. Mai 2011)

Hey link mich mal hier ein. Bin auch auf der suche nach nem 3d monitor. Hab den lg im auge da sehr niedriger preis 180€. Lohnt sich der aufpreis von ca 150€ zum benq bzw asus? Vllt hat hier ja jmd den lg und kann aus erfahrung berichten. Danke schom mal im vorraus


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2011)

> Hab den lg im auge da sehr niedriger preis 180€.


Billig ist nicht immer gut. Vorallem bei Monitoren sollte man extrem aufpassen was man kauft. 
Bei so einem Preis müssen irgendwo Abstriche gemacht werden. Und in diesem Fall ist das beim Panel der Fall. Außerdem hat der LG einen Klavierlackrahmen. Wäre nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## TRG (25. Mai 2011)

Dass es jetzt kein high end monitor ist ist mir bei dem preis bewusst. Brauche ich auch nicht. Würde halt gern in 3d zocken aber halt keine 400€ fürn monitor ausgeben.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2011)

Ich kann dir nur raten, beide Monitore mal zu testen. Den BenQ XL2410T hab ich schon in Aktion gesehen. Wenn ich mir jetzt einen 120Hz Monitor kaufen müsste, wäre es dieser.

Ach ja, und er kostet keine 400€. Ihn gibts schon für 320€ 
Meiner Meinung nach ein fairer Preis.

BenQ XL2410T, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## TRG (25. Mai 2011)

Wo könnt ich den testen?


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2011)

In dem du ihn dir bestellst. Du hast ein 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht, wenn er dir nicht gefällt.


----------



## TRG (25. Mai 2011)

Hmm glaub bei amazon sogar 30. Naja mal schauen. Endlich feierabend flitz gleich mal schnell in den mm und guck mal ob mans da vllt sogar testen kann.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2011)

Lass dir aber nix andrehen


----------



## TRG (25. Mai 2011)

super die haben keinen einzigen 120 hz monitor -.- 
fahre nachher mal noch ins alpha tec schauen. wenn nicht dann muss er halt doch ausm inet her ^^


----------



## daDexter (25. Mai 2011)

Ich kann dir auch den XL2410T empfehlen. Bin sehr zufrieden damit, keine Probleme!


----------



## TRG (25. Mai 2011)

aber 320 € sind auch nicht grade wenig. Hatte eigtl nicht vor mehr als 150 € fürn monitor auszugeben 
Bei der Suche nach einem is mir dann in den Sinn gekommen nen 3D Monitor zu kaufen. Also die 180 könnte ich noch verkraften, aber 320 wirklich nur wenn mich der benq im vergleich zum lg umhauen würde. Hab auch noch nie noch in 3D auf nem PC gezockt. Müsste ich mal machen bevor ich jetzt soviel Geld dafür ausgebe.
 Gibts eigtl nen Unterschied zum 3D der PS3? Also ob das eine besser ist als das andere oder so.


----------



## daDexter (26. Mai 2011)

Der 3D Effekt bei der PS3 kommt halt auch sehr stark darauf an, welchen Fernseher du hast. Habe leider keinen direkten Vergleich, da ich keinen 3D Fernseher zu Hause habe - aber als ich auf nem Demo Stand in nem Elektroladen mit der PS3 auf nem Sony 3D Fernseher gezockt hab hats mich nicht gerade begeistert.


----------



## TRG (26. Mai 2011)

also ich habe keinen  bzw keinen 3D ^^  Aber en Kollege von mir irgend nen panasonic 50schiessmichtot. Ist laut Tests auch einer der besten 3D TV's aufm Markt. 
Ich bestell mir einfach mal nächsten Monat nen Monitor + 3D Kit zum testen. Wenns mich umhaut behalten, wenn nicht dann nicht. 
Hab aber gestern gelesen dass Nvidia jetzt auch 3D Fernseher unterstützt. Wär auch interessant da ich mir eh iwann einen holen wollte. Aber glaube nicht dass das noch dieses Jahr geschieht. 
Hier im Forum wird so oft der BX2450 empfohlen. Für 50€ mehr gibts den Acer 3D. Ist der Samsung so viel besser als der Acer (in 2D)?


----------



## TheReal (26. Mai 2011)

Den bzw. die 3D Monitore von Acer kannste in die Tonne kloppen, wenn 3D, dann BenQ. Die Monitore von Acer fiepen fast alle laut im 120Hz Mouds, habe teilweise schlimme Helligkeitsverteilung und haben kein LED. Der BX2450 ist naja, ich hatte einen Corona Effekt auf ihm gesehen aber ich seh sowas auf den meisten LCD's. Habe dann den 120Hz von BenQ genommen und bin seitdem zufrieden. Vor dem BX2450 hatte ich den Acer, also ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## Nixtreme (26. Mai 2011)

TRG scheint ja erfolgreich jegliche Empfehlung in seinem Thread zu ignorieren. 
Einerseits stellst du relativ hohe Ansprüche (LED+3D) andererseits ignorierst du den BenQ weil der dir "zu teuer" ist (was btw ein echter kampfpreis ist für die gebotene Leistung, ich sach nur 6ms gemessene Reaktionszeit). Dann wiederum schwärmst du uns was 3D Fernsehern vor die nochmal eine gaaanze Ecke teurer sind als der BenQ. Entscheid dich doch erstmal was du willst und informier dich vorher wenn du garnicht so richtig weißt was du da von uns verlangst.

Trotzdem noch viel Erfolg bei deiner Suche
Gruß Nixtreme


----------



## TRG (26. Mai 2011)

hab nicht gesagt dass der mir zu teuer ist. Nur dass es nicht wenig Geld ist und ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt. Aber naja Thema 3D hat sich für mich sowieso schon wieder erledigt   ja ich weiß ich änder oft meine Meinung ^^


----------



## McClaine (26. Mai 2011)

Nixtreme schrieb:


> TRG scheint ja erfolgreich jegliche Empfehlung in seinem Thread zu ignorieren.
> Einerseits stellst du relativ hohe Ansprüche (LED+3D) andererseits ignorierst du den BenQ weil der dir "zu teuer" ist (was btw ein echter kampfpreis ist für die gebotene Leistung, ich sach nur 6ms gemessene Reaktionszeit). Dann wiederum schwärmst du uns was 3D Fernsehern vor die nochmal eine gaaanze Ecke teurer sind als der BenQ. Entscheid dich doch erstmal was du willst und informier dich vorher wenn du garnicht so richtig weißt was du da von uns verlangst.
> 
> Trotzdem noch viel Erfolg bei deiner Suche
> Gruß Nixtreme



MatMade142 is der TE und net TRG ... ^^

TRG wie alt? 
und warum LED und nicht LCD? Die bekommst doch günstiger. Acer ist nicht so schlecht wie hier beschrieben, besonders der Gaming 24Zoller mit den orangenen Standfüssen hat ein top Bild bei 120HZ


----------



## TheReal (26. Mai 2011)

> Acer ist nicht so schlecht wie hier beschrieben, besonders der Gaming  24Zoller mit den orangenen Standfüssen hat ein top Bild bei 120HZ


Wenn man Lust hat Lotto zu spielen ob man einen bekommt der nicht fiept ist er sogar wirklich nicht so schlecht, vorallem ist er garde billiger geworden.


----------



## daDexter (26. Mai 2011)

TheReal schrieb:


> Wenn man Lust hat Lotto zu spielen ob man einen bekommt der nicht fiept ist er sogar wirklich nicht so schlecht, vorallem ist er garde billiger geworden.


 
Seh ich auch so, klar kann man auch mal n schlechten BenQ bekommen - kann ja immer mal passiern aber vom Acer hört man deutlich mehr negatives eben betreffend fiepen!


----------



## TRG (27. Mai 2011)

Ja das hab ich bei den rezensionen auch gelesen. Naja hab mir jetzt eh schon ne amd karte bestellt.


----------



## McClaine (27. Mai 2011)

Hab nen 24Zoll Samsung, erst 3 Monate alt. Der erste piepste wie ein Rohrspatz, scheiss LCD Panel eben. Also dieser zurück und neuen von Amazon bekommen, anfangs schien alles ok, dann nach nem Monat schaltete der sich sporadisch aus im Betrieb.
Ich kaufe oft Samsung Geräte, hatte nie Probleme damit. Und so nen Schrott kann man immer erwischen, egal von welchen Hersteller, auch bei BenQ. Mein Bro hat den Acer und keine Probleme damit, deshalb meinte ich eben diesen.
Der Acer war einer der ersten 120Zoll im PC Bereich, klar das der paar Probleme haben kann, aber nun, nach einiger Zeit sind die bestimmt behoben. 
Der Benq sihet aber nice aus, liebäugel auch schon mit dem  
HF mit deiner AMD


----------



## michel_ (27. Mai 2011)

Der BenQ soll doch für 3D nicht sooo gut sein, da er relativ dunkel ist und die Shutterbrillen an sich schon viel Licht schlucken. So hab ich das zumindest in einigen Reviews gelesen.. Bin momentan auch auf der Suche nach einem 3D 24"..


----------



## daDexter (27. Mai 2011)

michel_ schrieb:


> Der BenQ soll doch für 3D nicht sooo gut sein, da er relativ dunkel ist und die Shutterbrillen an sich schon viel Licht schlucken. So hab ich das zumindest in einigen Reviews gelesen.. Bin momentan auch auf der Suche nach einem 3D 24"..


 
Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, der ist mit Werkseinstellungen mMn für 2D sogar zu hell, das relativiert sich im 3D Betrieb dann eben. Außerdem gibt es ja noch diesen Zaubertrick mit den Tasten für heller und dunkler stellen


----------



## TheReal (27. Mai 2011)

> Der BenQ soll doch für 3D nicht sooo gut sein, da er relativ  dunkel ist und die Shutterbrillen an sich schon viel Licht schlucken. So  hab ich das zumindest in einigen Reviews gelesen.. Bin momentan auch  auf der Suche nach einem 3D 24"..



Das sind aber alle 3D Monitore, da sie soweit ich weiß alle nur 300 cd/m² als Helligkeit haben. Nur den von LG ist meines Wissens nach heller. Die 300 cd/m² genügen aber im Normalfall auch schon, man muss halt im ''Dunkeln'' spielen, was zumindest ich eh immer mache. xD​


----------



## MatMade142 (27. Mai 2011)

Hi @ all,

ich bin nicht auf der suche nach nen 3D monitor, sondern bei den 120hz gehts mir nur um die bildqualität.

danke an alle für die empfehlungen und erfahrungen.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Mai 2011)

MatMade142 schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> ich bin nicht auf der suche nach nen 3D monitor, sondern bei den 120hz gehts mir nur um die bildqualität.
> 
> danke an alle für die empfehlungen und erfahrungen.



Der BenQ ist ein guter Monitor. Die Vorteile von 12Hz hab ich schon mal in einem anderen Thread erwähnt. Ich zitier mich mal selbst. 


> Zum 3D-Monitor:
> 
> Der Monitor verfügt über 120Hz. Diese können auch *ohne* 3D-Effekt genutzt werden. Es geht bei der 120Hz Technik um die Verminderung von Schlieren, die durch die Trägheit der Augen (Stichwort "Nachleuchten") entstehen. Ebenso wird die Bewegungsunschärfe deutlich reduziert. Das Bild wirkt einfach flüssiger. Da können normale 60Hz-Monitore einfach nicht dagegen ankommen. Ich dachte auch der Unterschied ist nicht so groß. Bis ich mal einen 120Hz in Aktion gesehen hab.


 
Eine Alternative zum BenQ käme für mich persönlich im Moment nicht in Frage. Aber Samsung wird sicher auf den 120Hz-Zug mit aufsprigen. Die Frage ist nur, ob du noch so lange warten kannst, bis die ersten Modelle der Firma erscheinen.


----------

